# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  Audio

## Оля

Tell me please how does it sound?   ::  
Какие самые главные мои ошибки? 
/И как всё это спросить по-польски?   ::  /

----------


## Wowik

[quote=Оля]Tell me please how does it sound?   ::   Громко 
Какие самые главные мои ошибки?  А что там говоришь не написала, хотя это для меня более понятно, чем то, что kamka говорила. :: 
Czytać _koleżanka_ książka _ozwucziweć_ połski rozmowa siostra słuchać tylko  
/И как всё это спросить по-польски?   ::  /
[color=blue]Proszę mi powiedzić jak to dźwięczy?
Jaki jest moi najważniejszy/gl

----------


## kamka

[quote=Wowik][quote=Оля]Tell me please how does it sound?   ::   Громко 
Какие самые главные мои ошибки?  А что там говоришь не написала, хотя это для меня более понятно, чем то,что kamka говорила. :: 
Czytać kole??nka książka ozwucziwę połski rozmowa siostra słuchać tylko  
/И как всё это спросить по-польски?   ::  /
[color=blue]Jak to dźwięczy?
Jaki jest moi najważniejszy/gl

----------


## Wowik

> czytać, koleżanka, książka, odpoczywać, ojciec, rozmowa, siostra, słuchać, tylko

 While I edit my post kamka already write all words.

----------


## Оля

Спасибо, kamka.

----------

